# WTB Bed Bolts



## Tropicalcats (Sep 29, 2017)

WTB 
Bed bolts for my 95 HardBody. Need the long and the short.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Nothing panned out at the dealership with those part numbers, then?


----------



## Tropicalcats (Sep 29, 2017)

jp2code said:


> Nothing panned out at the dealership with those part numbers, then?


The dealer can still order the short bolts but the long bolts are unavailable.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you tried looking in the general hardware section of your local Lowe's or Home Depot? I've found all sorts of stuff there that I would never expect to find. Not only a wide selection of bolts/nuts/washers, but also grille clips for the Hardbody grille, a wide assortment of all of those plastic fasteners and "Christmas tree" clips that are always breaking and other things, automotive related.


----------

